# John Chrysostom and the art of persuasion



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 4, 2019)

For this also was perceived by that wonderful man (St. Paul) when he said to the Corinthians—“Not for that we have dominion over your faith, but are helpers of your joy.” For Christians above all men are not permitted forcibly to correct the failings of those who sin. ...

For the rest of the extract, see John Chrysostom and the art of persuasion.


----------



## Tom Hart (Oct 5, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> For this also was perceived by that wonderful man (St. Paul) when he said to the Corinthians—“Not for that we have dominion over your faith, but are helpers of your joy.” For Christians above all men are not permitted forcibly to correct the failings of those who sin. ...
> 
> For the rest of the extract, see John Chrysostom and the art of persuasion.


Here is one man who upon encountering such appealing morsels cannot do otherwise than follow the link to the Reformed Covenanter blog.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

